# Piel de gallina



## Södertjej

¿Hay alguna manera de decir que uno tiene la piel de gallina de forma un poco más elegante?

No es que resulte vulgar, pero me suena muy coloquial y por más que busco no encuentro nada que suene serio. Muchas gracias.


----------



## quedamucho

Ja ja, por aquí suele decirse piel de pollo, pero basicamente proviene de los hinchas de Boca Juniors, ya que sus rivales son las "gallinas" (River Plate).
En otro contexto no creo que haya otro término para decir piel de gallina.
Saludos!!


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola Södertjej,

Creo que podrías decir "Se me eriza la piel". Suena muy elegante.


----------



## la_machy

Hola,

¿Te refieres a cuando a uno se le eriza la piel por alguna emoción?
Si es eso, en México decimos 'tengo la piel _chinita'_ (ej. _me pongo 'chinita' cuando me dices eso_).
No imagino otra forma de 'tener la piel de gallina'.


Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Erizar. Perfecto, no conseguía recordarla. Mil gracias a todos.



la_machy said:


> ¿Te refieres a cuando a uno se le eriza la piel por alguna emoción?
> Si es eso, en México decimos 'tengo la piel _chinita'_ (ej. _me pongo 'chinita' cuando me dices eso_).
> No imagino otra forma de 'tener la piel de gallina'.


Con dos grados bajo cero te aseguro que también se te pone la piel así.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Piel de gallina lo recoge el DRAE y no lo tacha de vulgar. Es más en España se usa en en todos los círculos

*~** de gallina.*
*1. *f. *carne de gallina* (‖ aspecto de la epidermis debido al frío o al miedo).

*~** de gallina.*
*1. *f. Aspecto que toma la epidermis del cuerpo humano, semejante a la piel de las gallinas y debido al frío, horror o miedo.

Aunque quizás puedes decir " se me eriza el vello"

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias Paco. No digo que sea vulgar, tan sólo buscaba algo que sonara menos coloquial para un contexto más formal.


----------



## la_machy

Södertjej said:


> Erizar. Perfecto, no conseguía recordarla. Mil gracias a todos.
> 
> Con dos grados bajo cero te aseguro que también se te pone la piel así.


 
Por supuesto que sí. Me ha pasado.
Yo me refería a 'tener la piel de gallina' por algo que no fuera debido a una sensación o sentimiento. 


Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Creo que si nos da un repeluzno, tenemos la piel de gallina, ¿Será? Ahora, también es informal, pero menos prosaico.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

La piel de gallina conlleva el _erizamiento del vello. (Repipi)_


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> La piel de gallina conlleva el _erizamiento del vello. (Repipi)_


A mí se pone la piel de faisán...


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Necesitas una expresión equivalente o te vale una sola palabra?  Se me ocurre "estremecer", que es lo que me pasa cuando se me pone la piel de gallina .


----------



## Södertjej

Muchas gracias a todos.

Lady Jekyll, lo que busco es un sinónimo para piel de gallina, para ese aspecto físico de la piel, ya sea motivado por el frío o el miedo o lo que sea. La opción de "erizarse la piel" "piel erizada" me encaja perfectamente. Si hay alguna más, por favor, no os cortéis.


----------



## Jellby

Södertjej said:


> La opción de "erizarse la piel" "piel erizada" me encaja perfectamente.



A mí no. Lo que se erizan son los pelos o el vello, pero no la piel


----------



## Vampiro

la_machy said:


> Si es eso, en México decimos 'tengo la piel _chinita'_ (ej. _me pongo 'chinita' cuando me dices eso_).


Tengo un amigo mexicano que siempre dice: “se me encuera el chino”
¿Es lo mismo?

_


----------



## Södertjej

Jellby said:


> A mí no. Lo que se erizan son los pelos o el vello, pero no la piel


Me acabas de hacer polvo 

Si no puedo decir "piel erizada" ¿cómo definir la piel con ese aspecto "granulado", que no acneico?


Vampiro said:


> Tengo un amigo mexicano que siempre dice: “se me encuera el chino”
> ¿Es lo mismo?
> 
> _


Aquí encuerarse es desnudarse. Chino, un señor de China. Y el me lo entiendo como ese uso que nunca recuerdo cómo se llama que significa que demuestra proximidad (como "no te me caigas"). Así que si juntamos todo eso da un señor chino que se quita la ropa y de alguna manera afecta al hablante. Pero no aclara si eso tiene efecto en la piel de uno por el frío o del otro por la emoción o susto (no sabemos cómo está el señor chino en cuestión)

Aqui no es lo mismo


----------



## Prima Facie

Totalmente de acuerdo con Jellby. Lo que se eriza es el vello, no la piel. Un error muy común (que yo estuve años cometiendo).


----------



## Jellby

Södertjej said:


> Si no puedo decir "piel erizada" ¿cómo definir la piel con ese aspecto "granulado", que no acneico?



Pues... "piel con el vello erizado" 

Puedes decir: "se me erizan los pelillos", o "tengo los pelos como escarpias"...


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Aquí encuerarse es desnudarse. Chino, un señor de China. Y el me lo entiendo como ese uso que nunca recuerdo cómo se llama que significa que demuestra proximidad (como "no te me caigas"). Así que si juntamos todo eso da un señor chino que se quita la ropa y de alguna manera afecta al hablante. Pero no aclara si eso tiene efecto en la piel de uno por el frío o del otro por la emoción o susto (no sabemos cómo está el señor chino en cuestión)


Quizá debí completar mejor la pregunta.
Lo que pasa es que él lo dice en tono de broma, y lo que realmente quiere decir es : “Se me enchina el cuero”.
Como La_Machy dijo que por allá dicen ponerse “chinita” para la piel erizada, la consulta es si ambas expresiones significan lo mismo, o es alguna otra otra expresión coloquial para indicar enojo, o cualquier otra cosa.   Por otro lado me gustaría saber si "se me encuera el chino" es usado en tono de broma por otros mexicanos, o sólo es una ocurrencia de mi amigo.
Cuando lo vuelva a ver se lo preguntaré, pero creo que igual puede servir el aporte para otros foreros, independiente de que “se me eriza la piel” es la forma más usada para la consulta del hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Prima Facie

hombre, si busca una traducción elegante, lo de las escarpias me parece poco adecuado :-D Igual que lo de "tengo los pelos como pernos", que no es muy elegante tampoco que digamos.

SE me erizó el vello es correcto.


----------



## Södertjej

Lo que busco es definir el aspecto de la piel. Al ser un área depilada, no creo que se pueda hablar de vello erizado, pero la piel sí toma ese aspecto irregular, haya vello  no, al contraerse los poros. ¿No valdría entonces piel erizada si no hay vello?


----------



## Prima Facie

Es que fisiológicamente, lo que provoca esos "granitos abultados" es que el vello se eriza. Al erizarse desde su base, la raíz del pelo "engorda" y eso es visible en la piel, provocando esos (antiestéticos) abultamientos.

Voy a ver si se me ocurre algo


----------



## FabiArgentina

A veces decimos: "se me puso el cutis de ave" (por supuesto que lo decimos en broma) 
Pero para un cotexto más formal, como aportó alguien anteriormente: "erizar la piel" suena muy bien.


----------



## Södertjej

No soy médico pero puedo confirmar que se puede tener piel de gallina estando perfectamente depilada, es decir, no hay vello que se pueda erizar.


----------



## FabiArgentina

Es verdad Södertjej, pero al ser frases hechas las decís así, es muy  a "lo tomás o lo dejas"... Es como cuando una persona que tiene la piel tostada por el sol dice "del susto me puse blanco como el papel..." Sabemos que no se pone tan blanco, pero es una frase hecha. 
Además, si decís "se me erizan los vellos" en un contexto formal, no creo que vayan a revisar la depilación...


----------



## Pinairun

Södertjej said:


> No soy médico pero puedo confirmar que se puede tener piel de gallina estando perfectamente depilada, es decir, no hay vello que se pueda erizar.


 
Bueno, eso es como decir que si algo hace rechinar los dientes no vale porque alguien lleva la dentadura postiza...


----------



## Prima Facie

Además, cuando estás perfectamente depilada, el forúnculo velloso sigue existiendo, o sea, que lo que se eriza sigue siendo pelillo, no carne.


----------



## Södertjej

Llegados a este punto, salvo nuevas sugerencias, voy a optar por erizarse la piel, aunque fisiológicamente no sea lo correcto. Se trata de dar la idea de una piel con puntitos, pero sin pelos (puaj).

Puestos en plan estricto, lo que se contrae es algún tipo de músculo o nervio, no el folículo (que si no me equivoco, lo quema el láser, o sea, se lo carga y ya no está).


----------



## Calambur

Hay músculos erectores de los pelos, que trabajan aunque el pelo haya sido arrancado.


----------



## Prima Facie

Mira que sois raras... (es broma)


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> Llegados a este punto, salvo nuevas sugerencias, voy a optar por erizarse la piel, aunque fisiológicamente no sea lo correcto. Se trata de dar la idea de una piel con puntitos, pero sin pelos (puaj).


Yo no veo problema con "erizar la piel". Pienso que se utiliza. Igual que la carne de gallina. Si lo analizamos, ¿qué es eso de ponérsele a uno la carne de gallina (si no tenemos plumas y la carne no se eriza)?


----------



## Prima Facie

Porque cuando a las gallinas se les arranca las plumas, la piel adquiere ese aspecto


----------



## Ibermanolo

Erizarse el vello es el equivalente a "ponerse los pelos de punta" no al "ponerse la carne/piel de gallina"


----------



## Prima Facie

Ibermanolo said:


> Erizarse el vello es el equivalente a "ponerse los pelos de punta" no al "ponerse la carne/piel de gallina"


 
¡¡Acabáramos!! Tan sencillo y el lío que (personalmente) me he montado.


----------



## lady jekyll

Ibermanolo said:


> Erizarse el vello es el equivalente a "ponerse los pelos de punta" no al "ponerse la carne/piel de gallina"



*erizar**.* (De _erizo_).
* 1.     * tr. Levantar, poner rígido algo, especialmente el pelo, como las púas de un erizo. U. m. c. prnl.

Está claro lo que dices, Ibermanolo. Y estoy completamente de acuerdo. 

Pero creo que también vale decir "erizar la piel". De hecho, lo he escuchado bastante. Y yo probablemente lo habré dicho en más de una ocasión. Y no lo digo a la ligera. El mismo _Diccionario combinatorio práctico del español contemporáneo_ lo recoge. Por algo será.

Erizar es poner rígido algo, la piel se puede poner rígida en el sentido de que se tensan los folículos pilosos, como respuesta a alguna reacción.


Saludetes

¡Ah y otra cosa más!: Si introducís en google "erizar el pelo" obtendréis 31.700 resultados, mientras que con "erizar la piel", 183.000. (ya sé que en cuanto a estadísticas uno no puede fiarse jamás de Google, pero en ocasiones, nos puede orientar).


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Hay músculos erectores de los pelos, que trabajan aunque el pelo haya sido arrancado.


Exacto.
Y en ese caso lo que se eriza es la piel, no el pelo.
Si el pelo no ha sido arrancado, se erizan ambas cosas.
En resumen, creo que se puede decir de ambas formas.  A mi me parece mucho más elegante decir "se me eriza la piel".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias a todos y agradecimientos especiales a Lady Jekyll por la cita, que confirma que es un uso aceptable.


----------



## la_machy

Vampiro said:


> Quizá debí completar mejor la pregunta.
> Lo que pasa es que él lo dice en tono de broma, y lo que realmente quiere decir es : “Se me enchina el cuero”.
> Como La_Machy dijo que por allá dicen ponerse “chinita” para la piel erizada, la consulta es si ambas expresiones significan lo mismo, o es alguna otra otra expresión coloquial para indicar enojo, o cualquier otra cosa. Por otro lado me gustaría saber si "se me encuera el chino" es usado en tono de broma por otros mexicanos, o sólo es una ocurrencia de mi amigo.
> 
> _


 
_Ponerse chinita/o,_ _Se me enchina el cuero_, y _Se me eriza la piel,_ en México significan exactamente lo mismo.
Y la expresión _se me encuera el chino_ que usa tu amigo, es una broma que todos o la mayoría de mexicanos usamos para referirnos a lo mismo.
Espero que tu duda esté aclarada, querido Vampiro.


Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Aclaradísima, querida amiga.
Muchas gracias.

_


----------



## zeugnimo

Hola. Soy nuevo aquí y mi motivación inmediata para registrarme en el foro fue porque creo tener una acepción del término "poner la piel de gallina" en una sola palabra: HORRIPILAR, de la cual se derivan expesiones relacionadas con el miedo y todo lo que provoca éste en en la epidermis y la pelambre... Saludos. 
Si me equivoco, sin crueldad, por favor...


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias Zeugnimo y bienvenido al foro.

Tu sugerencia es muy buena y el DRAE efectivamente la recoge pero me entran dudas, pese a lo que dice la RAE, porque tengo la sensación de que sólo la usamos para las situaciones de pánico, aunque sólo sea por la raíz de horror. Yo buscaba algo genérico, que sirva lo mismo para la piel erizada por un viento helado como por una caricia o una situación de emoción intensa, no sólo por morirse del miedo.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, zaugnimo.
Bienvenido a WR .
Y bueno, sin crueldad (), te diré que _horripilar_ me suena un poco a _horripilante._
Ten en cuenta que no sólo el horror y el espanto ponen _la piel de gallina_...hay otras emociones que lejos de horripilantes, son muy agradables y dejan la piel _'chinita'..._


_Saludos_


----------



## Pinairun

> _*Carne de gallina*, _'aspecto que toma la piel, haciéndose semejante a la de la gallina, por efecto del frío, del miedo o el horror'.
> En catalán se llama _pell_ _de gallina, _por lo cual los hablantes de esa lengua, cuando se expresan en castellano, suelen decir _piel de gallina: «El viajero .. siente que la piel se le hace de gallina .. El caminante .., a la par de sentir piel de gallina .., experimenta apetitos de atraso» _(Ferrer-Vidal, _Duero, _176).​
> No es uso censurable, pero no es la forma propiamente castellana.​


 
Así la entrada del DRAE "piel de gallina" envía a "carne de gallina".​ 
Saludos​​​


----------



## Butanin

Prueba con horripilar si quieres una sola palabra. Y eso de forúnculo velloso... mejor folículo.

Salud


----------



## oa2169

Butanin said:


> Y eso de forúnculo velloso... mejor folículo.



Y por acá es mejor "folículo *piloso*".


----------

